# Newbie



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

I am new Hedgie Owner. I researched everything there was to know about hedgehogs and so far so good. My hedgie is an albino 2 month old female. She is beautiful; I am very happy, and so far she seems to enjoy her new home. I woke up this morning and it looked like she threw a party in her cage. I was just wondering if anyone could provide some tips to make her feel at home and make sure she is happy. I am going to take her to the vet sometime in the next two weeks for an examination, and then I am going to give her a water bowl instead of bottle, but she hasn't discovered the bottle yet although it is right next to the food dish. But yes, tips for making owning a hedgehog a wonderful experience would be great if anyone could provide any!  btw, her name is Silver.


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/258042253619122189/
 Here is a picture of her


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

She needs water, espeicially if she hasn't discovered the bottle. Get a bowl in there sooner rather than later. She's cute, though! 
I suggest just looking around on the forums to see what people said about getting their new hedgies comfortable, cause there's a ton more there than you'll get replies on this, I'm sure 
I think if she looks like she did a lot last night, she's starting to feel at home and comfortable. You might just have a very active and playful hedgie!


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

I do have one specific question. I know hibernation of domestic hedgehogs can lead to mortality. But I am at school most of the day so if she was to fall into hibernation while I was at work; how long could she be like that before it becoming bad? It is normally quite warm in my room because I have other animals that require warm 75-78 degree temperatures, but today it is raining and I sleep with the fan on because I cannot sleep when sweating, so due to the rain and fan being on it may be around 70-73 degrees in my bedroom right now. So, for future references how long can they hibernate before one must really worry? Not saying she is hibernating, I am sure she is fine.


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been pushing the tip of the water bottle to let water out and she comes to area and licks the ground and stuff but still has not discovered the water bottle. I am going to give her the bowl tonight when I get home. I have had her since Saturday, and I have given her two baths (she likes to lick her quills after eating lol).


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Even attempting to hibernate is bad. It's really not good for their little bodies. If you can't sleep with the heat, is it possible to move her at night so she stays consistently warm? Or even put a covered heating pad (she should never directly touch it) on low in her home so she has something to snuggle with that will keep her warm. This will not replace her heat though, it's just an added precaution. If you're worried the temperature might drop for a bit in the morning or while you're gone, a heating pad is a good idea and will help you not worry as much, but try as much as you can to make sure her temperature is perfect.
I think she will be okay, but it's really not good for her even to attempt hibernation.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

musical2one said:


> I have been pushing the tip of the water bottle to let water out and she comes to area and licks the ground and stuff but still has not discovered the water bottle. I am going to give her the bowl tonight when I get home. I have had her since Saturday, and I have given her two baths (she likes to lick her quills after eating lol).


Can she reach the bottle? It's an unnatural position for them, so she could just not be comfortable with it. But a bowl will be best.
Also, try to be careful about how much you bathe her entirely. Foot baths are okay once or twice a week, but full baths dries their skin out and makes them flakey and itchy.


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh okay. I will remember that. Also, the breeder I got her from was feeding her I think ferret food ( I'd need to go home and look at it for sure), but I was thinking it needs to be changed. What is a specific food ya'll feed ya'lls hedgehogs? I've read the forums about diets and things like that and to look at fiber and protein and never feed them uncooked seasoned meat, but never really found any specific foods, like a specific cat food or something.


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, and she can reach the bottle, I just don't think she has the inclination to look up to find it. Like you said, it is an unnatural position. She can definitely reach it though.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Make sure to incorporate the ferret food into her new diet as you switch, otherwise the drastic change could be too much for her tummy. Feed her mostly ferret food, then slowly taper her off of it until she's completely on her cat food diet.
I know a lot of people here recommend and use Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light and Wellness Kitten. 
My hedgie's breeder has her herd on a diet of four foods:
Purina One Salmon & Tuna
Purina One Chicken & Rice
Natural Balance Original Ultra Reduced Calorie Formula
Nature's Variety Chicken(Grain Free)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Silver is a little cutie. Welcome to HHC.
There's lots of wonderful info in LG's book http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/
As well as different threads at the top of each group. Here's one for kibble.
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

So, here is a good question (since not many have really responded in the health category), Silver just had bad diarrhea. Like she pooped all over me, and then pooped while we got her to the tub and poop in the tub...so much poop. It wasn't like green or anything, but a light brown and running. It eventually went to normal color and no so runny. Could this be because the other day she drank a ton of water. I have already decided I am going to change the food to Chicken Soup for the Cat lovers soul, I decided that on Sunday. Right now she is eating Purina Friskies, which has corn and by products in it, so I am definitely changing her diet...What should I do about the Diarrhea right now? I am already going to take her for a vet examination since I just got her. Looking to do that next week.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

First, read, read, read these forums. They're going to be your best help.
You'll need to put a bowl of water in her cage. Because she's unable to reach the water bottle, she will become really, really dehydrated quickly (if she isn't already). Water bottles cause cut tongues, cracked teeth, and hurt necks.
Ferret food is crap. To be honest, when you introduce the new food, she'll probably go straight for the better stuff.
I feed Amelia Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light. You can find it at Pet Valu or any natural grocery store that sells pet food.
Hedgehog's poop changes when they are stressed. Not having access to proper water, the move change, and the fact that she's two months old means that she's still a poop machine.
What kind of cage is she in? Wheel?


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, I already gave her a water bowl, and got rid of the water bottle (i did that monday), which is why she drank so much I am sure. She is in one of those Wire cages with plastic bottom (everyone seems to have said they were the best) and I have to get a new wheel, because I got one, and she doesn't fit haha (going today to do that). I did get a ball as well that she can move in, but I don't put her in it too much because i felt her feet might get harmed by going through the holes. I read a checklist and one of those was on it, but I didn't know how safe it actually was, so I stopped putting her in it.


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

And I have been reading the forums, but I haven't seem to much that pertains to this problem in the health category. Is there a way too search for a specific topic?


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

nvm, I found the search box.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, those balls are terrible. They like to play with them on the outside, though!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

It sounds like you have your hedgie in your room, if so I would suggest not getting any cat food that has salmon as a main ingredient. Some say it makes their hedgies poop smell awful :lol:


----------



## musical2one (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea, I really did not know if it was safe to put her in the ball, plus, she neglected to move around in it anyway. And, she pooped in it lol. I think I may have potty trained her though. Not getting my hopes to high, but I woke up this morning, and the cage was spotless, or should I say poopless. I have been putting all her poop in the litter box in hopes she'll kind of realize that is where she needs to do it, and it seemed that she did. Crossing fingers lol. So far, so good with smell; I'll remember the salmon thing .


----------

